# Databasebydesign Failed



## sv01 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yesterday I got email (auto generate mail)


Hello xxxxxxxx,

Our records show that we have not yet recieved any payment on the invoice listed below. You can view this invoice and make payment using the following link. Please let us know if you have any questions or issues making payment.

https://www.databasebydesignllc.com/portal/viewinvoice.php?id=xxxxxx

Invoice#: xxxxxxx
Invoice Amount: $4.49 USD
Date Created: 03/31/2014
Date Due: 04/05/2014
and I reply that email


Hello there, 
please cancel my vps
they reply my email


No problem xxxx.  We’ll process this request.


Thanks,

Scott
Database By Design, LLC
phone/fax: 866.488.7770
live support: live.databasebydesignllc.com
status: status.databasebydesignllc.com
website: databasebydesignllc.com
then today I got another invoice reminder



NB : this vps don't have any control panel if something goes wrong I must contact support via email  to reboot my vps. They billing doesn't have menu to cancel VPS.

Every time I need to contact support I only can reach them via email only, no other way like create ticket support.



I left after 2 years


----------



## Kakashi (Apr 8, 2014)

DBD has this issue and it's the reason we left them as well. Their network/hardware was great. Support was reasonable except for the fact it was done via email. Billing was atrocious.

The lack of a front end ticketing system is a bad business decision in my opinion.


----------



## drmike (Apr 8, 2014)

Shame, they run great services and hardware.

Anyone know which software stack they are using that is failing like this?


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kakashi said:


> DBD has this issue and it's the reason we left them as well. Their network/hardware was great. Support was reasonable except for the fact it was done via email. Billing was atrocious.
> 
> 
> The lack of a front end ticketing system is a bad business decision in my opinion.


indeed i have a server with DBD and that is exactly the reason I don't have more servers at DBD.. billing and email only support. But hardware and network are great


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Apr 8, 2014)

Its the 8th of April.

Did you ask for the service to be cancelled after the 5th?

Its really hard to judge whos right and who is wrong since theres no dates here other than the invoice. 

(not implying you are in the wrong_


----------



## sv01 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've tell them to cancel my server one month back, few day after I pay my next invoice.  Since they often forgot to reply ticket, maybe they miss that email 

update : another email



> Database by Design, LLC - Account Past Due - Please Read
> 
> Hello xxxxxx,
> 
> Our records show that we have not yet received payment on the invoice listed below. Please make payment at your earliest convenience to avoid late fees and service suspension. You can view this invoice and make payment using the following link.


----------

